# Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Can anyone set a Season Pass for this? It premiers this Sunday night (4/14), but it's not in my guide data. I get "Piers Morgan Live" in the time slot that is supposed to be his new show.

Seems like there was a similar issue with another recent new show on CNN.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502306

Does CNN have a history of not getting the guide updated? They have known about this show for sometime and have been promoting it on air for weeks and weeks.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I did an Anthony Bourdain WL and all I'm getting is No Reservations. So the new show isn't showing up in my Guide Data either.

So your options are:


set up a manual recording
wait and see if it turns up in the Guide Data
set up a keyword wishlist to catch it when it shows up
all of the above

I agree that it's a pain when promos for shows are aired and you can't set the SP right then. So I end up making lots of wishlists.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This happens with CNN and MSNBC. I guess telling Tivo about it may work, but I never know if the thing will be on at the time they say or on 3 hours earlier matching my time zone so I am reluctant to send a guide change to Tivo. I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

In my experience, CNN program guide info tends to be pretty bad all the time. One thing I notice is that there is never any specific episode info on newsy shows like Piers Morgan or Anderson Cooper, etc. 

I am only interested in the shows enough to watch if there is something in a given episode that interests me so, consequently, I never end up watching these CNN shows unless I read something online about a particular episode.

Along that vein, I've manually set up recordings on CNN in the past only to find that most of the time what actually recorded in that time slot was something completely different from what was in the program guide.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bourdain's show is something I want to watch every week. All of it, too. Just like I had before when the show was on Travel Channel. I guess I'll go with a manual time recording for CNN at 8:00 PM and see how that goes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Showed up on my TiVo yesterday I was able to set SP


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Augh! Generic Guide Data! We hates it.

But the SP is set.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

not generic on mine

"Season 1 Episode 1 -- Anthony and his crew travel to Myanmar and experience the local cuisines of a country that has been, until recently, off-limits to outsiders"


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> not generic on mine
> 
> "Season 1 Episode 1 -- Anthony and his crew travel to Myanmar and experience the local cuisines of a country that has been, until recently, off-limits to outsiders"


Are you recording the HD feed? I was looking at the SP channel.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Are you recording the HD feed? I was looking at the SP channel.


of course


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have no idea how to set my Premier to SD, and I don't care to so I am getting data that included Mynamar also. Ought to be interesting, not on my bucket list but could be an interesting place to visit.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> *I have no idea how to set my Premier to SD*, and I don't care to so I am getting data that included Mynamar also. Ought to be interesting, not on my bucket list but could be an interesting place to visit.


why would you??


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I have no idea how to set my Premier to SD, and I don't care to so I am getting data that included Mynamar also. Ought to be interesting, not on my bucket list but could be an interesting place to visit.


In my area, Comcast has 2 different flavors of some channels, an SD one and an HD one. Obviously people who have HD TVs may want to record in HD, and some remove the SD channels from Channels You Receive so they won't clutter stuff up. On the other hand, I only have an SD TV, so I record the SD version of stuff when it is available to save on hard disk space.

In any case, I didn't have a chance to see if the SD channel and the HD channel had different Guide Data when I posted my message, because I was working on something that was time bound. So I don't know if my hypothesis (that the Guide Data might be right on the HD feed but not the SD) was correct or not.

I can tell you, however, if you have a WL for Anthony Bourdain, it will pick up at least one episode of _The Simpsons_.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've noticed that only the initial airing of the show is actually listed as "Parts Unknown". Repeat airings late Sunday night and early Monday morning are still marked "Piers Morgan". If you have conflicts with the initial time slot, this could be a problem.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Tonight's alleged new episode "Jerusalem" turned out to be a special "Parts Unknown: season one Prime Cuts" (a clip show).

I had deleted the SP over the summer because of CNN's crappy Guide Data; I saw that the show was starting up and made a new SP. 

Shame on me for expecting the show that was broadcast to actually match the Guide Data.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I almost got burned by this.

I decide to while the time away, waiting for Breaking Bad, with some new Anthony Bourdain. I put it on to see what I thought was an old episode. Then realized it was a clip show from season 1. Then I saw a promo for the new series to premier "next". Of course, the guide data had a totally different show. But I set TiVo to record that. And of course, it was Season 2 Episode 1. So, I actually did get to see it. But only with some luck.


Stupid bad guide data.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

CNN's website currently says:



> Next Episode: Spain, Sunday Sept [email protected] 9pm ET/PT


For whatever that's worth.

http://www.cnn.com/video/shows/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown/index.html


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks.. I'll keep an eye on it. I think they had the new episode for yesterday listed as starting at 7:00 PM central in my guide. It was new. But not new new. and the real new episode not listed at all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

and more stupid guide data... there were a lot of data-less episodes of Inside Man & Crimes of the Century... that were really THIS show.. Since I was home, I nuked 'em in progress..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My guide says. Crimes of the Century for 6 pm so I am recording it also


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That's CNN for you. You really gotta stay on top of things if you want to get your show. Even more so when there are major braking news stories that get full, wall to wall coverage.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thread bump! 

I had an SP on my TiVoHD and recorded the episode on the 12th for Buenos Aires (S7 E8). When I checked the recording, the start of it was coverage of the Pulse massacre so I just deleted the recording without looking through it. 

I had been able to pick up some other recordings from Season 7 that got deleted before I could watch them by streaming them on the Roamio with Comcast's VOD. 

But there's no sign of a repeat of the Buenos Aires episode -- either for recording, or on VOD. (I searched both on the Roamio directly, and with kmttg.) I don't see any upcoming episodes in the next two weeks -- the only S7 episodes available are from VOD.

CNN's new site is a hot mess, so I have no idea where to find info about changes in their schedule. I see some clips for the Buenos Aires episode on the show page, but nothing seems to be marked as the full episode.

I suspect it was the last episode of the season, and CNN is just going to move on to their newer shows.

Not important in the grand scheme of things -- it's only TV. Just wanted to drop in a note here in case someone else spots a repeat.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You could "just" have your Tivo record all, including repeats.. Then after the ~28 day no re-recording thing, it'll record the episode again.. (I'm presuming you don't actually pick Everything and get duplicates.)

and/or you could View Upcoming every once in a while to catch the missed episode..

If on a newer Tivo, you could even change your OnePass to start with this season, to get fewer unwanted told shows.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I should do this "record all episodes" thing, but like Jan, I think they are moving onto their new set of shows. Maybe eventually it will come back. Probably just before the next season of "Parts Unknown" airs later on in the Fall


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I've seen CNN repeat shows like this endlessly.. I think I caught one or a few eps of the Morgan Spurlock CNN show many months later. There's also some CNN documentary series I record then sometimes nuke for space reasons, then they come back.

and on other channels, the various Naked & Afraids and Cutthroat Kitchen episodes rerun all the time. So I changed those to New & Reruns too, and go nuke a bunch sometimes..

I'm not quite going back on my no-rerun stance in general, but reruns of a show from the same cable network haven't been noticeably cut down (as opposed to e.g. broadcast network shows having MANY minutes cut out for syndication).


----------

